# What Launcher are you using?



## gwrapps (Aug 7, 2020)

Is anyone out there using a custom Launcher on the Tivo and if so which one? I played around with a few and my favorite was the wolf launcher (also known as ATV) and it was working great up until today. All of a sudden, launching ATV or Wolf completely locks up my Tivo. I have 4 Tivos and they all are doing the same thing so not sure why. Nothing changed on my devices and I don't have any new software as far as I know. Only way to get the Tivo working is a hard power cycle.


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

I also use the Wolf launcher and have not encountered any issues with it. I did also de-TiVo the Stream 4K, so that may help the stability as well.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

gkottner said:


> I also use the Wolf launcher and have not encountered any issues with it. I did also de-TiVo the Stream 4K, so that may help the stability as well.


What do you mean by "de-TiVo" ?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

JOSHSKORN said:


> What do you mean by "de-TiVo" ?


To remove the majority of Tivo's customizations and use the Stream as an Android TV dongle.

Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

JOSHSKORN said:


> What do you mean by "de-TiVo" ?


Exactly as @pfiagra referenced. Probably took less than 10 minutes. TechDoctorUK on YouTube also has a video based on the De-Tivo thread here.


----------



## gwrapps (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks. I am not sure what SW changed on my devices to make all 4 of my Tivos break at the same time. I factory reset one of them and now Wolf works on it again. I will have to do the rest this week.


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

Wolf's mod of atv is the best

Here's my setup. I've had it this way pretty much since the 2nd week it was released. I had to use the firetv version for it and wolf saw I had used it successfully and made a custom version for the ts4k for us all.

I highly recommend you disable any and everything tivo related you can and remove all the junk apps. Once you do it will work like a dream. Im very happy now, until they screw it up..


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Does anyone know if there’s a launcher that can automatically launch into an app such as Channels DVR, and then possibly also kick into Live TV mode, to simulate the feel of a regular cable box type device?

I guess what I’m looking for is ultimately something like the AT&T TV (Osprey) box which runs on the Android Operator Tier. Their AT&T TV app essentially takes over the background of the main Home Screen and shows Live TV there with the apps/menu items overlaid. 

I know you probably can’t get the exact same functionality on consumer Android, but is there anything that gets me close to that look and feel? Think this would help the WAF immensely!

I played with one that allows you to open a certain selected app on boot or coming out of sleep and that is a step in the right direction, but not quite there yet. Speaking of, I can’t seem to find a one button press to put my TS4K into sleep mode. My power button doesn’t do this, it only powers off the TV (yet the volume control still don’t work, but that’s a discussion for another day and topic.)

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

BillyClyde said:


> Does anyone know if there's a launcher that can automatically launch into an app such as Channels DVR, and then possibly also kick into Live TV mode, to simulate the feel of a regular cable box type device?
> 
> I guess what I'm looking for is ultimately something like the AT&T TV (Osprey) box which runs on the Android Operator Tier. Their AT&T TV app essentially takes over the background of the main Home Screen and shows Live TV there with the apps/menu items overlaid.
> 
> ...


Instead of using a launcher to achieve this feeling, should try something like

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.autostart

Or

Launch on Boot for Android - APK Download

There is likely a better option even, but if it works you'd be set. Since your asking for a launcher though, I don't get why you want to use the default apps on the ts4k. There are so many better options.

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

usamac said:


> Instead of using a launcher to achieve this feeling, should try something like
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.autostart
> 
> ...


Thank you! Wow so funny you mention both of those because they're the exact ones I researched last night. The one I ended up downloading and trying, which is also the one I mentioned I tried in my initial post, is the Launch on Boot one. It does work well and it launches Channels DVR when it boots and comes out of sleep, so we have that covered. It just doesn't give the same experience and feel as AT&T TV though with the app actually running in the background, underneath the Android Home Screen as it does with Android Operator Tier.

One issue is I can't seem to find a way to have a one button press to put the TS4K into sleep mode or turn it off. Any ideas?

I guess I'm asking too much. I was just hoping there was some sort of boot sequence/launcher in consumer Android that could replicate that.

I wonder if there's a way to buy one of the Osprey boxes on eBay or something and then go into/root it and maybe repoint, for lack of a better word, the launch and Home Screen underlying links that now instruct AT&T TV to launch in the background, over to say Channels DVR (or any other TV type app), so whenever you go to the Home Screen or boot it then uses Channels DVR instead?


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

usamac said:


> Since your asking for a launcher though, I don't get why you want to use the default apps on the ts4k. There are so many better options.
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


I'm not sure what you're asking or saying here? Sorry.


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

Why not use tivimate+iptv and/or apk like TvZion? 

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

usamac said:


> Why not use tivimate+iptv and/or apk like TvZion?
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


Because I never heard of them or have any idea what they are or what they do! 

Will they accomplish what I'm trying to do?


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

usamac said:


> Why not use tivimate+iptv and/or apk like TvZion?
> 
> S10 - Tapatalk


These appear to be used to watch pirated IPTV streams from the internet, so sorry but no thanks. I'm happy paying for what I watch legally and compensating the artists, content creators and content owners appropriately, as they deserve.

If I were an actor, producer, provider, distributor of said content then I my self would be pretty pissed if someone stole my product and livelihood I chose to support myself and my family. I am sure if these pirates were business owners and someone came in and stole their products or merchandise then they'd be pretty upset, or at least I'd hope they would be.

I enjoy Channels DVR and I personally pay for all the sources to which I have connected to said subscriptions. Are there any of these IPTV providers where I can pay for a bundle of LEGAL streaming cable style channels such as ESPN, CNN, Discovery, History, etc.? That is the only way I would use one of those IPTV solutions you listed.

Thanks for the suggestions and assistance though!


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

How do I get the Wolf's mod of atv ? Your screen shot looks great.



usamac said:


> Wolf's mod of atv is the best
> 
> Here's my setup. I've had it this way pretty much since the 2nd week it was released. I had to use the firetv version for it and wolf saw I had used it successfully and made a custom version for the ts4k for us all.
> 
> I highly recommend you disable any and everything tivo related you can and remove all the junk apps. Once you do it will work like a dream. Im very happy now, until they screw it up..


----------

